# Translations and cults



## matthew11v25 (Mar 3, 2007)

While I normally use the ESV, I am considering ordering a nice quality KJV (maybe from R.L.Allans and Sons) since it seems to be the translation of choice for many cults. 

Any feedback would be great since I am fresh on the "cult apologetics" scene.

A few questions...

Is the KJV the standard for most cults and semi-cultish groups (i.e. Mormons, even Harold Camping I believe, etc)? 

Is it helpful/better to use the KJV (if it is not the translation you normally would use) with these types of groups?

What cults/groups use only the KJV as their standard issue translation?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 3, 2007)

Don't forget the SDA's and the Branch Davidians they begot in turn.
Many SDA's are legalistic to the brink of insanity and translation is among their code of protecting Ellen White's "Prophecies".


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Mar 3, 2007)

I recall that in Jehovah Witness camps they have their own two translations (loosely speaking). They have the New World Translation (find some at Half Price Books), and the rarely found Kingdom Interlinear Translation of the Greek. Neither one lists who the scholars were that worked on them. 

In Mormon circles, the Book of Mormon plagiarizes large portions of the KJV, proving that they spoke old English in the American continents long before the English arrived (sarcasm for those who where wondering.).

I don’t usually see a particular translation of choice when talking to those in cult circles. What you will find every time is a, “It’s just me and my Bible,” mentality in the leaders (especially) and the members. To me they all seem to hold that God will show them what He wants them to learn, directly through His Spirit. Kind of like believing in direct or continued special revelation.


----------



## Herald (Mar 3, 2007)

JKLeoPCA said:


> I recall that in Jehovah Witness camps they have their own two translations (loosely speaking). They have the New World Translation (find some at Half Price Books), and the rarely found Kingdom Interlinear Translation of the Greek. Neither one lists who the scholars were that worked on them.
> 
> In Mormon circles, the Book of Mormon plagiarizes large portions of the KJV, proving that they spoke old English in the American continents long before the English arrived (sarcasm for those who where wondering.).
> 
> I don’t usually see a particular translation of choice when talking to those in cult circles. What you will find every time is a, “It’s just me and my Bible,” mentality in the leaders (especially) and the members. To me they all seem to hold that God will show them what He wants them to learn, directly through His Spirit. Kind of like believing in direct or continued special revelation.



I concur with John. Cultists are not going to be easier to agree with because we use the KJV. The best weapon you have against the cultists is to know the word of God, and be ready to use it.


----------



## Davidius (Mar 4, 2007)

JKLeoPCA said:


> I don’t usually see a particular translation of choice when talking to those in cult circles. What you will find every time is a, “It’s just me and my Bible,” mentality in the leaders (especially) and the members. To me they all seem to hold that God will show them what He wants them to learn, directly through His Spirit. Kind of like believing in direct or continued special revelation.



I was kinda scratching my head while reading the OP and thinking: "huh, that's interesting. I didn't realize that the KJV is the 'translation of choice' for cults." But then again, I can't say that I've done a whole lot of studying in this area. My first exposure to the TR-CT debate was here on the board.

Matthew, which are the KJV-only cults?


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 4, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> I was kinda scratching my head while reading the OP and thinking: "huh, that's interesting. I didn't realize that the KJV is the 'translation of choice' for cults." But then again, I can't say that I've done a whole lot of studying in this area. My first exposure to the TR-CT debate was here on the board.
> 
> Matthew, which are the KJV-only cults?



Sorry if I was unclear. I have just seen it used alot by shaddy groups such as Christadelphians and mormons and I was curious if anyone else knew if this to be the case with other such groups. I am pretty sure that the KJV is the "translation of choice" for the Mormons (since I have never seen them use any other translation when meeting)

When I visited lds.org (official website for the latter day saints) they seemed to only sell and promote the KJV...thought that was interesting.

Anyway, I was curious to see if anyone saw this as a common thread among cults, and if we should meet them on their terms using the KJV (If one does not already). 

What sparked this thread is recently seeing mormons only use the KJV, and then also hearing about a apologists that make it a habit to use the KJV when speaking to certain cult groups as a matter of pragmatics (i.e. both sides have the exact same reading in front of them).

PS. for those that use the KJV, please do not take my question as a knock on the KJV at all...I am just curious specifically about the cults.


----------



## SRoper (Mar 4, 2007)

The KJV is the only English translation that the Mormons will use. The United Pentecostals also are KJV only.


----------



## etexas (Mar 4, 2007)

matthew11v25 said:


> While I normally use the ESV, I am considering ordering a nice quality KJV (maybe from R.L.Allans and Sons) since it seems to be the translation of choice for many cults.
> 
> Any feedback would be great since I am fresh on the "cult apologetics" scene.
> 
> ...


In all fairness to the AV, it was an Anglican/Puritan effort, it is strong in orthodox doctrine. Mormon's elevate the Book of Mormon (as well as some of their other books above Hoy-Writ) that said the JW's use a CT based "bible', cultist by their very nature pervert scripture regardless of source texts and translations, that is their nature, elevate teachings of their founders above scriptures. The Mormons do use the AV...so long as properly interpreted according to "proper doctrine and teachings)! Be careful, they will use the AV with the Book of Mormon and Pearl of Great Price and a number of other books. They "correct" the Puritan and Anglican "errors" with these texts, so become familiar with them if you plan on engaging them deeply. Pax


----------

